
Expedia Names Chelsea Clinton to Newly Created Board Seat - randomname2
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1324424/000119312517087328/d348881d8k.htm
======
philiphodgen
Sigh. Totally not buying political favors, are they?

